
Ask HN: I don't have any passion, how can I find a startup idea? - throw98779873
I don&#x27;t have any passion in life, any hobby other than programming, I&#x27;m a complete introvert without an ability of talking with people to discover problems to solve.<p>But I deeply want to build something, it&#x27;s like a urge, I don&#x27;t want to work for an existing company, I love the feeling of working on your things, it motivates me more than any other job.<p>Is there anyone else in this situation? How did you find want to work on? I&#x27;m really stuck right now and I could use some help
======
davismwfl
Honestly, I understand your situation but you can't succeed as a founder from
where you are today. That isn't to say you can't be successful in solving
problems as an engineer (e.g. contribute to OSS etc), it is that you cannot
build a successful business if you are not out talking to people and working
on problems that people want to pay for a solution. Even if you somehow found
an idea and created a great product, how are you going to sell it? You have to
deal with and talk to people regularly to sell a product, even online products
means you have to talk to people.

My honest advice, your first project should be non technical and just be you.
Join a local club, group, even an engineering focused one is fine, just
something where you have to get out and talk to people so you can work on your
communication skills. I am not suggesting you have to be an extrovert, plenty
of successful founders and companies are ran by people that are more
introverted. However, they have at some point learned enough coping skills to
get out and in front of people and mingle to be successful.

------
exolymph
Instead of talking to people, lurk on forums :)

How about contributing to existing OSS projects? That way you can express your
urge to build and continue to learn by doing while building up experience and
credibility.

